
Is this a good about me page? - andrewfromx
http://www.markmeloon.com/?page=introduction
======
dudul
About - part of the text is not easy to read since it is over your face and
your blue sweater.

My skills - what is "88% programming" ? Why 88% and not 92% or 84%?

General - takes forever to load.

------
alib
takes way too long to load. if i wasn't visiting to give you feedback i would
have clicked away before seeing anything about you, left only with the memory
of an albeit pretty loading animation. Also the text of the list in the about
section overflows the edge of the page, making it unreadable. Am using Chrome
on a Mac.

------
ddon
Face on the home page looks too big for me, and on the second page text was
all over the face for some reason...

------
andrewfromx
op here, just wanted to point out, i never said this was _my_ about me page.
Just asked if it was a good one.

~~~
DollyoChagi
Why are you asking? Are you related to the guy or something? (e.g.,
"my...friend -- yeah, that's right -- my friend has this website...") And
what's with the crack about him being Dr. Evil? Sounds like you've already
made up your mind about whether the page is good or not.

~~~
andrewfromx
don't know him. just a random page I found. I thought it was not good. Sorry,
I shouldn't make fun of people. I'm sure he's a very nice guy.

------
andrewfromx
or does it have like a Dr. Evil look to it?

